# Ο Χάρι Πότερ και τα ημίαιμα



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί ή αν το προσέξατε, αλλά η τελευταία ταινία του Χάρι Πότερ "Harry Potter and the half-blood prince", στα Ελληνικά τιτλοφορείται "Ο Χάρι Πότερ και ο ημίαιμος πρίγκιψ". Αναρωτιέμαι ποια υφολογική ή άλλη αναγκαιότητα οδήγησε τον πρίγκηπα να γίνει πρίγκιψ. Κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει. To pedigree του πρίγκηπα; Και γιατί όχι, βασιλόπαις, στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής; Άλλωστε κι ο Hamlet του Σαιξπήρου, όταν είχε πρωτοφορέσει ελληνικά, ήταν Αμλέτος, βασιλόπαις της Δανίας. 

Και αυτό το -*η* που γράφαμε για χρόνια, πού άραγε πήγε; Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση. Βέβαια, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το λατινικό -e στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων γίνεται ->η στα Ελληνικά. Και τανάπαλιν. 

Οπότε, ειλικρινά έχω μπερδευτεί. Από τη μία, έχουμε μια επιστροφή σε προηγούμενη μορφή (ή κάνω λάθος; ) και από την άλλη εκμοντερνισμό. Μήπως ο πρίγκιψ είναι σχιζοφρενής;

Δεν ξέρω, ας μας πουν οι ειδικοί.

Να με τι κάθεται κι ασχολείται κανείς, όταν μπλέξει με τη Λεξιλογία...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2009)

*Προσοχή, ακολουθεί spoiler.* 


Το αγγλικό είναι Half-Blood Prince και το Prince είναι επώνυμο που ανήκει σε γυναίκα. Αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει Χάρι Πότερ στα ελληνικά, υποψιάζομαι ότι έγινε για να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η λέξη και ως επώνυμο, διότι _Αϊλίν Πρίγκιψ_ μάλλον ακούγεται καλύτερα από _Αϊλίν Πρίγκιπας_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή, ο πρίγκηψ είναι πριγκηπέσσα; LOL και πάλι LOL. Υπάρχει αυτό το λογοπαίγνιο. Το βιβλίο δεν το έχω διαβάσει και δεν ξέρω την υπόθεση. Αλλά λέει "*ο* ημίαιμ*ος* κλπ κλπ". Πολύ μπλέξιμο, δηλαδή. Αν το έκαναν για τον λόγο που περιγράφεις, μια και μιλάμε για όνομα ηρωίδας, ίσως να χρειαζόταν κάτι ριζικά διαφορετικό στον τίτλο, γιατί έτσι γίνεται πολύ μπλέξιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2009)

*Το spoiler συνεχίζεται*
Στην αρχή υποψιάζονται ότι είναι άντρας. Τώρα είδα την αλλαγή από πάνω: δε γίνεται, γιατί οι ήρωες υποψιάζονται ότι πρόκειται για πραγματικό πρίγκιπα και μέρος της πλοκής βασίζεται σε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό, το οποίο τελικά αποκαλύπτεται ότι είναι λανθασμένο.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jul 3, 2009)

Τους τίτλους των εμπορικών ταινιών τους αποφασίζουν οι διανομείς, χωρίς να έχουν δει την ταινία και πριν γίνει ο υποτιτλισμός. Είχα δουλέψει σε μια τέτοια εταιρία και θυμάμαι το αφεντικό (πληθωρικός με σομόν ημιξεκούμπωτο πουκάμισο, δαχτυλίδι στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι κ.λπ.) να προσπαθεί να βρει πιασάρικους τίτλους (είτε για μεγάλες αμερικάνικες παραγωγές, είτε για ευρωπαϊκές ψιλοκουλτουρέ, είτε για σπλάτερ, είτε για τσόντες...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Ο οποίος όμως τελικά -από αυτά που διαβάζω- δεν είναι άντρας; Ο Severus Snape; Τώρα, κι αν μπερδεύτηκα...  θα περιμένω να δω την ταινία για να βγάλω άκρη...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2009)

Το παρακάτω λινκ περιγράφει την πλοκή βιβλίου (άρα και ταινίας), επομένως μην το διαβάσετε αν έχετε σκοπό να τη δείτε :)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Half-Blood_Prince


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Τους τίτλους των εμπορικών ταινιών τους αποφασίζουν οι διανομείς, χωρίς να έχουν δει την ταινία και πριν γίνει ο υποτιτλισμός. Είχα δουλέψει σε μια τέτοια εταιρία και θυμάμαι το αφεντικό (πληθωρικός με σομόν ημιξεκούμπωτο πουκάμισο, δαχτυλίδι στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι κ.λπ.) να προσπαθεί να βρει πιασάρικους τίτλους (είτε για μεγάλες αμερικάνικες παραγωγές, είτε για ευρωπαϊκές ψιλοκουλτουρέ, είτε για σπλάτερ, είτε για τσόντες...)



Εϊναι μεγάλη τέχνη ο τίτλος (να βρεις τον κατάλληλο)...


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2009)

Ο ΧΠ και ο Ημίαιμος Πρίγκιψ είναι ο τίτλος του βιβλίου, οπότε εύλογα διατηρήθηκε στην ταινία.

Ο τίτλος σωστά είναι Πρίγκιψ και όχι Πρίγκιπας για λόγους που εξηγούνται αν διαβάσουμε το βιβλίο ή έστω αυτό το σημείωμα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/smparo_yg.html


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jul 3, 2009)

Δεν είχα ιδέα για τον τίτλο του βιβλίου γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου με το τρέντι κύμα του Χάρι Πότερ. Συμφωνώ με τα της δημιουργικής μετάφρασης επικεντρωμένης στον αναγνώστη στόχο δηλ. τα παιδιά στην Ελλάδα. Όμως το Πρίγκιψ πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει σε δεκατετράχρονους άλλης γενιάς και όχι της σημερινής.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

To βιβλίο δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Αλλά αν οι λόγοι για την επιλογή πρίγκιψ, αντί για πρίγκηπας είναι:

1. το όνομα της Αιλήν Πρινς,
2. η εφηβεία του Σνέιπ,

τότε δεν συμφωνώ με την συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. Αφενός μεν γιατί δεν θεωρώ ότι ένας 14χρονος θα έκανε τέτοια επιλογή, αφετέρου δε γιατί το λογοπαίγνιο με το όνομα Αιλήν Πρινς -> Αιλήν Πρίγκιψ, δεν το θεωρώ επιτυχημένο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2009)

*Ξαναματαspoiler.*

Prince ήταν το επώνυμο της μητέρας του Σεβέρους Σνέιπ, η οποία ήταν μάγισσα. Ο πατέρας του ήταν Μαγκλ, δηλαδή όχι μάγος. Έτσι, ο Σνέιπ είναι ημίαιμος (=μισός μάγος) και χρησιμοποίησε το Prince ως λογοπαίγνιο, Half-Blood Prince. Ο Χάρι και η παρέα του όλα αυτά τα αγνοούν, αναρωτιούνται ποιος είναι αυτός ο πρίγκιπας σχεδόν σε όλο το βιβλίο και ανακαλύπτουν ότι πρόκειται περί επωνύμου προς το τέλος.

Προσωπικά, το θεωρώ καλή επιλογή, αν και όχι ιδανική (πράγμα ανέφικτο στα ελληνικά, κτγμ). Ειδάλλως, ή σκοτώνεις το λογοπαίγνιο στο οποίο είναι βασισμένος και ο τίτλος του πρωτοτύπου, ή επιλέγεις ένα άλλο, ωστόσο μακριά από το πνεύμα του αρχικού.


----------



## NatCat (Jul 3, 2009)

*Harry Potter audiobooks*

Ολίγον άσχετο με τα παραπάνω. Δεν έχω φτάσει στο σχετικό βιβλίο, οπότε δεν έχω άποψη.

Όταν είχε βγει το πρώτο βιβλίο της σειράς, η κατά πολύ μικρότερη αδερφή μου το είχε αγοράσει στα ελληνικά και στη συνέχεια μου το έδωσε. Το διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι ενθουσιασμό και δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να συνεχίσω.

Fast foward κάμποσα χρόνια αργότερα: Ακούω στο φορητό μουσικό μαραφέτι μου το τρίτο βιβλίο της σειράς σε αφήγηση Stephen Fry και είναι απολαυστικό. Με χαλαρώνει όσο τίποτα και ο Fry είναι εξαιρετικός. Αν σας αρέσουν τα audiobooks (ή αν θέλετε να μάθετε αν σας αρέσουν), νομίζω ότι αξίζει μια ακρόαση. 

Αν κάποιος θέλει να του στείλω όλη τη σειρά σε ψηφιακή μορφή, ας μου στείλει PM (επιτέλους τα λαμβάνω κανονικά, ας είναι καλά ο Ζαζ!).


----------



## Kalliana (Jul 3, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Όμως το Πρίγκιψ πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει σε δεκατετράχρονους άλλης γενιάς και όχι της σημερινής.



Τι έχουν καλέ οι δεκατετράχρονοι της σημερινής γενιάς και δεν τους ταιριάζει; Μια χαρά το κατάλαβαν, είμαι σίγουρη


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Όταν η κυρία Ρόουλινγκ, που ξέρει ότι μεταφράζονται τα βιβλία της σε ξερωγωπόσες γλώσσες, βάζει λογοπαίγνια μέχρι και στον τίτλο, προφανώς κάνει καψόνια στους μεταφραστές.

Για τη γραφή *πρίγκιπας*: πρόκειται για μια από τις πολλές διορθώσεις που έγιναν μαζί με τις απλοποιήσεις. Αντιγράφω από το _Ορθογραφικό_:
Προέρχεται από το ελληνιστικό _πρίγκιψ, -ιπος_ (< λατινικό _princeps, -ipis_ «άρχοντας, ηγεμόνας») και, ως εκ τούτου, γράφεται με -ι-: _πρίγκιπας_. Η παλαιότερη γραφή _πρίγκηπας_ με -_η_- αντιστοιχίζει το μακρό -ē- (_princēps_) της Λατινικής στο ελληνικό -η-, π.β. _censor_ > _κήνσωρ_.​
Παρακάτω τα ευρήματα στο TLG — δεν μας ήρθε σήμερα από το πουθενά ο _πρίγκιπας_!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά η παλαιότερη γραφή δεν ήταν η καθιερωμένη; Αυτές οι διαχρονοκεντρικές διορθώσεις ουσιαστικά τι εξυπηρετούν; Ιστορική συνέχεια; Ετυμολογική συνέχεια;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2009)

Πώς ήταν καθιερωμένη; Εγώ βλέπω 31 _πρίγκιψ_ και 30 _πρίγκιπα_ (τα μεγαλύτερα σύνολα όλων των ανευρέσεων τύπων).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Αυτή ήταν η παλαιότερη, καθιερωμένη γραφή. Αυτά που βλέπεις είναι σημερινά αποτελέσματα.

Υ.Γ. Ακόμα και σήμερα όμως, ο Γκούγκλης δίνει 56.400 πρίγκηπες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Με την καθιέρωση της δημοτικής καθιερώθηκαν και οι διορθωμένες / απλοποιημένες ορθογραφίες πολλών λέξεων (με ελάχιστες εκκρεμότητες) για να μην υπάρχει αναρχία. Τις αποφάσισαν άνθρωποι που ήξεραν για αυτά τα πράγματα καλύτερα από εμάς. Αυτές τις ορθογραφίες έχουν όλα τα λεξικά (με τις ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις) και αυτές είναι καλό να ακολουθούμε για να μην κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του. Το αντάρτικο στις ορθογραφίες δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

Αυτά που έδωσα από το TLG ανήκει στη γραμματεία μέχρι την Άλωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> *Ξαναματαspoiler.*



Spoiler της Μάτας;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την καθιέρωση της δημοτικής καθιερώθηκαν και οι διορθωμένες / απλοποιημένες ορθογραφίες πολλών λέξεων (με ελάχιστες εκκρεμότητες) για να μην υπάρχει αναρχία. Τις αποφάσισαν άνθρωποι που ήξεραν για αυτά τα πράγματα καλύτερα από εμάς. Αυτές τις ορθογραφίες έχουν όλα τα λεξικά (με τις ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις) και αυτές είναι καλό να ακολουθούμε για να μην κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του. Το αντάρτικο στις ορθογραφίες δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.



Ίσως. Αλλά ο λόγος που θέτω αυτά τα ζητήματα είναι όχι τόσο για να υποστηρίξω τη χρήση της παλαιότερης γραφής σήμερα (νεκρανάσταση), αλλά κυρίως γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω τη φιλοσοφία και τις αρχές που είναι πίσω από αυτές τις αλλαγές. Καταλάβατε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Διόρθωση / Απλοποίηση / Τέρμα στην αναρχία

Πολύ καλές αρχές, για αρχή.


----------



## Kalliana (Jul 3, 2009)

Εγώ απλά Θαυμάζω τους μεταφραστές που ασχολούνται με τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση...Μου λείπει η φαντασία για τέτοιες μεταφράσεις, είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτικό. Σκεφτόμουν πως αν είχα αναλάβει αυτό το βιβλίο, στάνταρ θα είχα κολλήσει στον τίτλο, ακόμα δεν αρχίσαμε :)))


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και αυτό το -*η* που γράφαμε για χρόνια, πού άραγε πήγε; Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση. Βέβαια, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το λατινικό -e στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων γίνεται ->η στα Ελληνικά. Και τανάπαλιν.
> [/COLOR]


Ως προς το ετυμολογικό μόνο. Το ΛΝΕΓ, θυμίζω, ότι εκτός από τις φρέσκες λέξεις δεν έχει δικές του ετυμολογήσεις, ασχέτως του εάν τις (ξανα)μαθαίνουμε μέσα απ' αυτό.  
Ο Χατζιδάκης λοιπόν λέει λτν. princeps> πρίγκηψ> μεσαιων. πρίγκιπας
Οπότε όλα σωστά, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε το απλούστερο


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 8, 2009)

Και το πρώτο σκότωμα του λογοπαιγνίου που πετυχαίνω, από το in.gr.

_Οι θαυμαστές του Χάρι Πότερ αφήφισαν την βροχή που έπεφτε χθες, Τρίτη, στο κεντρικό Λονδίνο και περίμεναν ατέλειωτες ώρες, για να δουν από κοντά τους πρωταγωνιστές της έκτης ταινίας με τίτλο Ο Χάρι Πότερ και ο Ημίαιμος Πρίγκιπας, που έκανε πρεμιέρα στη βρετανική πρωτεύουσα._

Το Google μού δίνει συνολικά γύρω στους 100 πρίγκιπες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2009)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, επιβεβαίωσα ότι τη μητέρα του Σνέιπ όντως την έχουν μεταφράσει Αϊλίν Πρίγκιψ.* (Σπόιλερ έγραψα ; :))*


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2009)

Εδώ λοιπόν ο Νίκος Βατόπουλος αναρωτιέται γιατί δεν έγραψαν «πρίγκηψ», το οποίο προτιμά για λόγους ... αισθητικής. Πού να ξέρει η Ρόουλινγκ σε τι πονοκεφάλους θα μας έβαζε με τα λογοπαίγνιά της. Για να θυμίσω τι είχε και η καθαρεύουσα, η εικόνα είναι από το _Αναλυτικό Ορθογραφικό Λεξικόν της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας (Καθαρευούσης και Δημοτικής) _του Θεολ. Βοσταντζόγλου (1967).







Έχει, βέβαια, δίκιο ο συντάκτης της Καθημερινής όταν λέει (άσχετο):
...εμμονή κάποιων εκδοτικών οίκων που, για δικούς τους καθαρά προσωπικούς (αισθητικούς, ιδεολογικούς, ψυχολογικούς) λόγους, θέλουν να βγάζουν ορισμένα βιβλία σε πολυτονικό σύστημα παρότι όσοι γεννήθηκαν μετά το 1975 δεν το διδάχθηκαν ποτέ. Εφόσον όμως επιλέγουν τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους, θα ήθελα να γνωρίζουν ότι, π.χ., η Ισπανία (Hispania) και η Ελβετία (Helvetia) παίρνουν δασεία και όχι ψιλή και να μη μου χαλάνε τη ροή της ανάγνωσης.
(Τι, στο καλό, δεν τα ξέρει αυτά ο πολυτονιστής;)

Αλλά πάνω που συμφώνησα μαζί του, διαβάζω:
Όπως κάκιστης αισθητικής και κυρίως μέγιστης αγραμματοσύνης είναι η απλοποίηση της γραφής των ξένων ονομάτων που μας αποκόβει από οποιαδήποτε ετυμολογία και σωστή εκφορά στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα τους. Και μια και μιλάμε για τον Χάρι Πότερ (και όχι για τον Χάρρυ Πόττερ), πώς θα εξηγήσεις σε ένα παιδί ότι δεν πρέπει να γράψει στον ξένο φίλο του ότι είδε τη νέα ταινία του Hari Poter αλλά του Harry Potter;

Όπως θα του εξηγήσεις ότι το _τρένο_ είναι _train_, ο _μετρ maître_, το _κάρι curry_ και το _φλοτέρ flotteur_. Άντε τώρα, που έγινε προτεραιότητα να θυμόμαστε πώς θα γράφουμε σωστά τον Χάρι Πότερ. Ο κ. Βατόπουλος κάνει το κλασικό λάθος να θεωρεί ότι η ξένη ορθογραφία είναι θέμα του μεταφραστή μόνο, που βλέπει το αγγλικό και μεταγράφει. Ξεχνάει ότι, μέσα στο πρόβλημα να θυμόμαστε πώς γράφονται η _συνωμοσία_ και η _μήνυση_, θα πρέπει έτσι να πονοκεφαλιάζουμε, είτε έχουμε ξένους φίλους είτε όχι, να θυμόμαστε πόσα «ρ» και πόσα «τ» έχει το όνομα του ήρωα της Ρόουλινγκ. Να σας πω πώς ξέρω πια πώς γράφεται ο Σολζενίτσιν στα αγγλικά και πού πέφτει το «y» που θυμάμαι ότι έχει; Πάω στο Google και του ζητάω _solzenitsin_. Και το καλό μας το Google μου λέει: Did you mean _Solzhenitsyn_? Yes, I did!


----------

